# How much should ridge cap cover the shingle



## Malcolm (Jun 7, 2007)

The shingles I have only have only overlap by 1/2" over the nail line. I was wondering how far a ridge cap should cover the nail line or how far should it cross over the ridge. At the ridge, I have been cutting one side of the shingle even with the ridge. The other side just overlaps the ridge. I was wondering how far the minimum overlap should be.


----------



## andrew2008 (Jan 8, 2008)

Are these three tab shingles or architectural?


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 18, 2007)

The same exposure of that the shingles have.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

oldfrt said:


> The same exposure of that the shingles have.


Agreed.

Ed


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

and even out the side overlaps so there`s an even amount on each side


----------

